

Just a new name: Germany does Not move away form data retention at all - Morst
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnetzpolitik.org%2F2013%2Fspiegel-online-ente-union-gibt-vorratsdatenspeicherung-nicht-auf-benennt-sie-nur-um%2F

======
lispm
Misleading title. This is about the program of the CDU, the party of
chancellor Merkel. The CDU is not 'Germany'.

Data retention law is currently ruled unconstitutional and it's not in place.

~~~
onli
But the data is being collected anyway.

~~~
lispm
The Verfassungsgericht ruled that collected data had to be deleted.

Sure provides may store data for themselves - for example for billing
purposes.

~~~
onli
And such data can be accessed by law enforcement agencies, see
[http://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/113.html](http://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/113.html)
(also the old version).

~~~
lispm
Sure, why not. I'm not against that. This has to happen on a case by case
basis.

------
eik3_de
Nicht zum Thema: wer hätte gerne ein HN mit deutsch als Amtssprache?

~~~
eik3_de
icke

~~~
Sujan
'icke' doesn't really match my definition of 'deutsch' :p

~~~
mhd
Not a big chance that the German HN version wouldn't be as Berlin-centric as
the US version is SF/SV-centric, I'd say... ;)

~~~
Sujan
Good point.

Baden ftw!

